# Sarsilmaz Hancer 9MM



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

has anyone had personel experince w/a gun called Sarsilmaz Hancer in 9mm i saw one at academy for 399.00 they are from Turky.if you have shot one please tell me what you thought of it.

thanks


----------



## PistolPackingParson (Aug 3, 2007)

Same gun as the new Armalite 9mm. It shoots just like a CZ75 since it's a carbon copy.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

We've discussed this gun a couple times recently:

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=8920&highlight=sarsilmaz

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=8769&highlight=sarsilmaz

My general feeling is, for about the same price you can get a CZ75B, which is the real thing - not a copy - and is a known quantity in terms of quality and durability. Not really sure what the "Made in Turkey" gun brings to the table besides an unpronounceable name.


----------

